# Thảo luận chung về máy CNC > Máy cắt Plasma, Oxy-Gas CNC >  Máy plasma từ ve chai dần xây  cùa êm !

## CBNN

xây dần dần , tích góp ve chai đủ  là lên máy  . 
dự tính hành trình gia công là 2m x 3m , rồi nó lên 2m x6m , rồi giờ chiểu cao mặt bàn có nguy cơ dội nhiều ...... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

vẽ phác thảo trước nó dc như này:

----------


## CBNN

bộ trượt y  hy vọng ổn .

----------


## Ga con

Chắc chưa được đâu cụ.
Nhòm nó e liên tưởng đến cái cầu Ghềnh. Ai thiết kế cầu cũng đa số tính lực tải từ trên xuống cả vài trăm tấn, cho đến khi gặp thằng từ dưới đội lên vài tấn là out hết.

Thanks.

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

là sợ nó đội dất cát ba via nhảy lên phải ko ah ?

----------


## Ga con

Yes sir,
E còn sợ không có bậc nào khống chế chiều chuyển động lên, chạy nhanh nó bốc đầu lên luôn á.

Hay ta tăng cường mấy cục nam châm để vít nó xuống nhỉ. Hồi lâu lắc bọn e làm mô hình robot hàn leo cũng thế, dùng nam châm hút nó xuống tấm sắt để tạo lực lên bánh xe, giúp nó leo được lên thành sắt thẳng đứng luôn, thậm chí leo ngược được lên trần (mua 8 cục đế từ cho chân đồng hồ so là làm được cho con robot cỡ 10-15kg).

Thanks.

----------

CBNN

----------


## blacksky2411

Theo em nên lắp thanh răng quay xuống là ổn.

----------

CBNN

----------


## CKD

Thanh răng nằm ngang, trượt bi dẫn hướng & chịu tải hướng xuống...
Răng xeo e là khi chạy tự nó đã nâng cái vai lên được rồi.

Nhân đây, thấy nhiều bác thích dùng răng xéo mà.. hệ cơ y chang như răng thẳng. Câu hỏi là các bác có thấy nó êm, chính xác mà vẫn bền không?

----------

CBNN

----------


## terminaterx300

em thấy máy tàu nó chơi thế này

----------


## CKD

Chắc chú ấy thấy motor quay ngang thì choáng thêm không gian 2 bên, motor + hộp số + kết cấu thì cũng chiếm thêm bộn không gian à.

----------

CBNN

----------


## ahdvip

Với thiết kế kiểu này thì lắp răng quay xuống phải dùng lò xo ép răng, lắp răng ngang thì không cần nếu làm chuẩn.

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

> Thanh răng nằm ngang, trượt bi dẫn hướng & chịu tải hướng xuống...
> Răng xeo e là khi chạy tự nó đã nâng cái vai lên được rồi.
> 
> Nhân đây, thấy nhiều bác thích dùng răng xéo mà.. hệ cơ y chang như răng thẳng. Câu hỏi là các bác có thấy nó êm, chính xác mà vẫn bền không?


em cũng tính xài răng thẳng cho dễ kiếm pinion , nhưng chỗ này nó chỉ có răng xéo mà giá rẻ quá nên lấy cho tiết kiệm .

----------


## huyquynhbk

nếu thế thì cụ CBNN mua mấy hộp số vuông góc ấy.kiểu này công ty cũ e cũng làm nhưng dùng răng thẳng, ray thang máy. nhìn thanh ray của cụ hơi mỏng, sợ yếu

----------

CBNN

----------


## CBNN

em xài ray T114 , bề dày ray là 16mm rồi ah !

----------


## Tuấn

Em nhận đấu điện dạo cho máy plasma đấy, bác chủ mời em cà phê đi, em đấu cho  :Smile: 

Quảng cáo bậy rùi, thui em chạy đây, cao thủ vào bem chít giờ   :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:

----------


## Mr.T03

> bộ trượt y  hy vọng ổn .


Ray trượt Y bác mua ở đâu vậy. Giá cả e nó ntn ạ. cho e biết đc ko

----------


## CBNN

giá ray đó là 1tr6 một cây 5m ,mình có 3 cây cũng chưa xài bạn cần mình để lại cho

----------

